# does anyone elses dogs dig up the yard after it rains



## bat42072 (Mar 30, 2009)

my dogs are weird... everytime it rains they dig holes in my yard... when it doesn't rain they don't do it... does anyone else have this problem


----------



## trailsend (Mar 30, 2009)

Only with my Great Pyrenees but he does it when it's dry sometimes too, but if it's wet he loves digging and making a mess of himself. The other two, a Chihuahua and Spaniel don't bother with it. What kind of dogs do you have?


----------



## bat42072 (Mar 30, 2009)

they are 1 year old lab mixes... they don't dig much when its dry... this morning i found a 1 foot deap hole under the cement block of my shed


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Mar 31, 2009)

Well Oscar is gonna be well quite the digger... 
I'm getting a Jack russell puppy next tuesday... i'll tell you what he does 

I love labs! we were going to get one but they're too big for our house hold


----------



## bat42072 (Mar 31, 2009)

we love labs also... theese were found in a ditch on a busy road last year when they were around 6 weeks old and we couldn't find where they came from so we ended up taking them home(planning to find them another home) but fell in love with them .... On e was very shy and took several months to get her to let people mess with her and she can still be that way towards strangers


----------

